# 1.8T OEM airbox mod ver2



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

just finished a new mod to the OEM airbox. i picked up a CAI from TMTuning and just didnt like it. i had purchased some 3" neoprene aircraft tubing for it but since i wasnt going to use it I opted to do an easy mod.
since our airboxes are actually good and rated real high in HP i ran this from the front grill up.
all pics are on my flickr set.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/o...9129/








vs










restrictive junk ive had in to long after the snowbox removal










_Modified by OLD GHOST at 9:20 AM 5-2-2006_


----------



## oooodriver (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: 1.8T OEM airbox mod ver2 (OLD GHOST)*

cool mod. the reason the factory one runs to the wheel well is for noise.







great for the market nb buyer, but i love the sound of an intake screaming for more air.


----------



## shah269 (Aug 7, 2003)

Is that a hole in your air box?
But yah looks like a great idea


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (shah269)*

ha. ya that was ver1 mod. kept what was left after the snowbox removal when I got the NB.. I triedto patch i but it wasnt working out so i left it and the tube (not shown) along with the new 3". 
the 3" is more of a ram air effect and the 1.5" is kinda that "secure, incase i submerge the 3" outta the way" tube








id like to say i've gained a bit of pep and respnsiveness. did i gain and HP? who knows. One would think that improving the air intake amount over the OEM restrictive design.
I've just added the Forge T.I.P so air coming in has increased/improved along with the GHL TB exhaust going out.

*350 deg. F Aircraft Neoprene* 
Designed for moving air from - 65 deg. F to 350 deg. F. This neoprene hose is an extremely lightweight, highly flexible, low pressure ducting. Constructed with fiberglass cord, a bronze plated steel spring wire helix and fiberglass fabric.


----------



## shah269 (Aug 7, 2003)

So where did you get the tube from?
Looks good and I like the fact that its durable.
FYI, for some unknown reason most car makes design these gorgeous air boxes and then last min restrict them by using these asenine devices!
All my Cellicas had the same issue
And my Eclipse is even worse.
Have yet too look at the Jetta but this seems very simple thing to do for the NBS's 
Thanks!


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (shah269)*

Got it at http://www.discoveryparts.com/...cting
have to buy 10ft
the NB's main issue is the headlight. it extends back about a foot or more and then meets right up to the wheel-well
then to the left is the battery. (looking at the headlight)
all in all this causes zero room. main reason there is no aftermarket CAI. plus NB's are exactly hot on enthusiast list.
our airbox is reated very high in terms of HP handling etc. and Im not a big fan of the HAI.
i also run a OEM paper filter.
next up, run a larger tube to the airbox and pipe it down to the mesh grill area. I didnt flush it right upto the mesh as the area is tight and kinda blocked by the fog + plactic strip that runs along the mesh. Ive got it back about 2.5".


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

remove the weather seal for the hood at the back of the engine bay.
this will cause more air to flow through the engine bay this will reduce underhood temps.
Short ram makes the most power due to the shortest intake path.

So drill the crap out of the bottom of your airbox and get an upgraded intercooler.


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (slugII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slugII* »_remove the weather seal for the hood at the back of the engine bay.
this will cause more air to flow through the engine bay this will reduce underhood temps.
Short ram makes the most power due to the shortest intake path.
So drill the crap out of the bottom of your airbox and get an upgraded intercooler.

seal was removed aloooooooooong time ago.
short ram = hot air = using an oil filter = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
my idea comes from Steve's (TTschwing) CAI seen here
no cheese grating








intercooler is in the works


_Modified by OLD GHOST at 4:39 PM 5-3-2006_


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

hot air smot air 
this has been dyno proven
besides the turbo bakes the air anyway.
The shortest most open intake wins.
Infact you would make even more power with a filter bolted directly to the turbo.


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (slugII)*

next


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

O.K. then
Next it is.
TT schwings intake is quite different than yours..
Primarily the tt schwing intake uses a larger diameter Mass Airflow Housing which, if I recall correctly, does not have the flow straightening "screens" incorporated into it. 
His MAF sensor has been optimized for the larger diameter housing and
the intake itself is properly shaped to reduce the turbulent flow by use of a properly designed velocity stack so that accurate readings in the MAF sensor can be maintained without the flow straighteners (screens)
See, the main restrictions in your intake are the total length and the MAF housing diameter and the flow straightening screens.
But it's not as simple as just pulling the screens cause of turbulent flow created and the lack of optimization of the sensor for the increased volume of air.

So yes TTschwings intake is good and makes a little hp but it's not due to the cold air intake hose.
It's because of the unrestricted (descreened) and larger diameter MAF housing, with an optimized sensor and a design which provides laminar flow without flow restricting screens


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (slugII)*

first, your preaching to the choir... 
no kidding steves is different. it was the conceptual idea that i was going off of.
and my $$$ is on steve, who very well known in the VAG, Porsche world over your 2 pennies. not a slam or bad mouthing you. im just pointing out the facts. Ive researched all of these and would be going with the TTDA but I dont like oil filters.
you can run your P-Flow or whatever CAI/HAI and gain 2-5hp for $$$
ill take my tube run it down to the grill and be happy and run just a hard/fast as you do.
search the vortex about these CAI/HAI and see whats up. look at whose running the stock airbox. looks at racers and what they say.
heres a hint: HPA's twin-turbo cars run stock boxes.
not sure if you've seen this but EVO's new one.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2535866
and EuroStylesEast new one
http://www.eurostyleseast.com/...NTAKE
AEM just launched this
http://www.aempower.com/press_...id=58










_Modified by OLD GHOST at 3:57 PM 5-4-2006_


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*



OLD GHOST said:


> and my $$$ is on steve, who very well known in the VAG, Porsche world over your 2 pennies.
> ]
> I agree the TTschwing set-up makes probbably the best power. But it's not cause of the cold air tube.
> It's because he uses a larger diameter MAF housing without flow straightening screens.
> ...


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (slugII)*









did you check out Evom's new one?


_Modified by OLD GHOST at 5:41 PM 5-4-2006_


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

yep I like that one
due to the velocity stack but
I think for the money I would get the TTschwing one cause it has a larger custom MAF housing.
But I run the stock box cut out on the bottum cause it looks stock under the hood.


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (slugII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slugII* »_But I run the stock box cut out on the bottum cause it looks stock under the hood.

after all that and your running the stock box...


----------

